# Help me identify these seats please



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm offering these seats for sale because they came out of my 1965 GTO. They clearly aren't GTO seat covers. It seems that the frames may be wider because these will rub a floor console.

They look similar to Skylark seats, but those only have 6 buttons, and these seats have more.

Can anyone help me identify these so that they end up in the hands of someone who needs them for a restoration?

Thanks

Link to posting here: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/4564749726.html


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Pictures might help.

:laugh:


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, trying again to add links.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I used a set out of a 65' Corvair when i converted from bench, the frames are the same, just the padding and bolsters are different. If you order new pads and covers those will work just fine. Only difference i could see is that the inner trim covers are black not chrome like the GTO's. 65' are by far the sharpest seats covers of any A-body, thats why i used them in my 66....LOL, and the 500 dollars it saved me from buying "GTO" strato bucket cores.


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought so too... but the bolt pattern doesn't fit the floor and the frame bottoms are wider (the metal frames are wider). Maybe mine came out of a full size car?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hmmm, maybe a GP, try Legendary seat covers they may be able to tell you what the pattern is from.


----------

